# 10 Tarnished Halo Cars



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 10, 2012)

> In the current issue of Automotive News, Ford executive Mark Fields is asked whether Lincoln needs a "halo car." He smartly ducks the question: "We want to make sure every vehicle we bring out with Lincoln is a halo car."
> Many automotive terms have become anachronistic or simply defunct over the years -- rumble seat, four-on-the floor, carburetor -- but for some reason, the notion of the "halo car" survives. It's a car with a stylish design or unusual features meant to draw customers into a showroom but not generate a lot of sales -- or make a lot of money.
> 
> While halo cars may look heavenly when they are conceived, as often as not they end up as fallen angels. They are dismissed as automotive curiosities that failed to capture public imagination, while creating an effect exactly opposite to the one they were designed for: damaging brands rather than lifting them. Here are some classic examples of tarnished halos:
> ...



other 9 cars at link: http://autos.yahoo.com/news/10-tarnished-halo-cars.html


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 10, 2012)

damn...can't see the link at work.

Is the PT cruiser on that list?


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 10, 2012)

No, that's a TP car.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 10, 2012)

I like the Solstice, the Allante, the Reatta and the Avanti.

I think the SSR is pretty cool but kida foolish.

The crossfire (especially the roadster)m look like a nice ride too.

FWIW, I wouldn't consider any of these "halo" cars.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 10, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> No, that's a TP car.


what's a TP car?


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 10, 2012)

What is considered Toyota's Halo car?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 10, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > No, that's a TP car.
> ...


I car that is frequently toilet papered?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 10, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> What is considered Toyota's Halo car?


the plug in prius?


----------



## cdcengineer (Jul 10, 2012)

Wanna get one of those Avanti's by Studebaker


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 10, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> Is the PT *Loser* on that list?


Fixed.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 10, 2012)

I had a PT for a rental one time. It reminded me of the original VW bug. Couldn't punch it's way out of a paper bag, but it was fun to bomb around town. I'll bet a convertible would be a fun ride.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 10, 2012)

^Same here. Had one as a rental and was underwhelmed by the acceleration. Kind of a fun little car but not one I would chose to own.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 10, 2012)

^hence by the definition given, it would be a halo car


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 10, 2012)

snickerd3 said:


> ^hence by the definition given, it would be a halo car


I can't see a PT Cruiser to be ever described as "heavenly"


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 10, 2012)

The PT Cruiser, in my book is a toilet paper car - something that I would use to wipe my caboose. My brothers and I rented one when we went to LA way back in the day of single-dom. We loaded our gear in the back, sat down in the car, and we all had the same thought - "this is a lesbian car".


----------



## envirotex (Jul 10, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> Wanna get one of those Avanti's by Studebaker


I've seen a couple of those at car shows. Pretty cool.

I like the Saturn Sky...too bad about Saturn, right car manufacturer, wrong timing.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 10, 2012)

I remember a local dealership had a promo: "Buy a Blackwood, get a Cougar for free!"


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 10, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> Wanna get one of those Avanti's by Studebaker


There is one that frequently visits the local car show scene. I had a pic of it a while back but not sure if I still have it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 10, 2012)

Surprised I didn't see the Plymouth Prowler...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 10, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Surprised I didn't see the Plymouth Prowler...


I thought the same thing. That was clearly designed to get people into the dealership. I remember a local dealership had one, and wouldn't sell it because it brought people in off the street.



Capt Worley PE said:


> I remember a local dealership had a promo: "Buy a Blackwood, get a Cougar for free!"


My sister recently called me to settle a bet between her and her husband. She was claiming that Kia had a BOGO promotion a while back and he refused to believe it. I broke the stalemate on her side because they absolutely gave away a Rio when you bought a Sportage around about the time the Sportage first came out.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 10, 2012)

^yep I remember those BOGO promotions too...not sure that worked to the dealers advantage, but since I wouldn't buy a kia it didn't matter


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 10, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> The PT Cruiser, in my book is a toilet paper car - something that I would use to wipe my caboose. My brothers and I rented one when we went to LA way back in the day of single-dom. We loaded our gear in the back, sat down in the car, and we all had the same thought - "this is a lesbian car".


Subaru doesn't make the PT cruiser.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jul 10, 2012)

cdcengineer said:


> What is considered Toyota's Halo car?


Pretty sure the Lexus LFA fits the bill and then some.

http://www.lexus.com/LFA/index.html


----------



## Freon (Jul 11, 2012)

I know I am dating myself, but I bought my bride a Buick Reatta when I came back from Desert Storm. It was a great car. But one side note, it was a two seater and we were childless at the time. 40 weeks later, my oldest child was born....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 11, 2012)

I worked with a guy who was a draftsman at Buick back in the late eighties/early nineties. he said several Reatta's were running around with the GNX mills in them and the Reatta was used extensively in developing the L67 Supercharged 3.8 V-6 (which was a heck of an engine).


----------



## Krakosky (Jul 11, 2012)

Had a Kio Rio last week as a rental. All I can say is yuck. Not even in the same ballpark as the Ford Fiesta I had a few weeks back. That was a fun car to drive, even got my first ticket while driving it. My sister has a Kia Forte and likes it. I'm still not sold on them tho.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 11, 2012)

I had a Camry for my rental last weekend. Seemed underpowered, probably due to the "eco" feature. Jab the throttle and nothing happens for a couple seconds. Makes driving in traffic annoying. I've rented a couple Cruzes and same thing, only worse.

My favorite rentals lately have been Altimas (I like the torquey response of the CVT) and a Camaro.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 11, 2012)

MA_PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > No, that's a TP car.
> ...


Fudgey's ride?



mudpuppy said:


> I had a Camry for my rental last weekend. Seemed underpowered, probably due to the "eco" feature. Jab the throttle and nothing happens for a couple seconds. Makes driving in traffic annoying. I've rented a couple Cruzes and same thing, only worse.
> 
> My favorite rentals lately have been Altimas (I like the torquey response of the CVT) and a Camaro.


Rented a Pontiac G6 a while back that was a lot of fun to drive. I rented a Ford model not sold in the States when I went to Iceland which looked piddly, but handled the terrain there pretty nicely.

Then there was the Explorer I rented when I roadtripped through Canada a couple years back where I broke up a belching contest when I walked in to the rental counter. I made sure to treat the car real nice after a week of camping and two large water dogs in the car along the way.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 11, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> I had a Camry for my rental last weekend. Seemed underpowered, probably due to the "eco" feature. Jab the throttle and nothing happens for a couple seconds. Makes driving in traffic annoying. I've rented a couple Cruzes and same thing, only worse.


One thing to keep in mind when driving those 4-door sedan rentals is that they are usually the (under powered) 4 cylinder version of the car. Back when my car was still under warranty (seems like eons ago now) and I'd take it back to the dealership for repairs they'd give you a loaner car. On occasion I'd get the same model car as my own, but it would invariably have the piddly little 4 cylinder engine (paired with an automatic transmission). It was like driving a totally different car! I try not to allow my rental experiences cloud my perception of a car unless there is some major flaw in the form or function of the design.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 11, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> My favorite rentals lately have been Altimas (I like the torquey response of the CVT).


I have a CVT Altima, and I like it too. I went from a V6 Mazda6 to a 4cyl Altima and noticed no appreciable difference in acceleration. I do notice a big difference in fuel economy, though.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 11, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite rentals lately have been Altimas (I like the torquey response of the CVT).
> ...


These numbers are pretty impressive for a 4 cyl

http://wot.motortren...ima-209993.html

but my V6 mazda 6 is still faster.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jul 11, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> These numbers are pretty impressive for a 4 cyl
> 
> http://wot.motortren...ima-209993.html
> 
> but my V6 mazda 6 is still faster.


Mine's an '08. I loved my '04 Mazda6s...right up until that bitch pulled out in front of me. I'm glad they totaled it, though...I'm pretty sure it had frame damage and would never drive the same after being fixed.

My favorite part about the Altima is the fact that it's paid off. My second favorite thing is the keyless everything. I don't have to take my keys out of my pocket to open the doors or start the car.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 11, 2012)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Mine's an '08. I loved my '04 Mazda6s...right up until that bitch pulled out in front of me. I'm glad they totaled it, though...I'm pretty sure it had frame damage and would never drive the same after being fixed.


Mine's an '03 and I've been really happy with it. It's practical but still fun to drive (mine's a manual).



wilheldp_PE said:


> My favorite part about the Altima is the fact that it's paid off.


I think that's probably the best feature a car can have.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 11, 2012)

we have a, '11 mazda6... it's got that thing where you can drive it normal, or use the + and - to shift with out a clutch which is kinda cool... but kinda a waste.... I think it has a V6 in it, I'm pretty sure the hubby wouldn't let me have an engine bigger than what he has under the hood...


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 11, 2012)

engineergurl said:


> ...it's got that thing where you can drive it normal, or use the + and - to shift with out a clutch which is kinda cool...


That style of transmission was the standard automatic transmission back when I bought mine. The drop in performance between the automatic and manual was pretty significant and the fuel economy was worse too so I opted for the manual. Manual cars are just more fun to drive anyway, even in Atlanta traffic.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 11, 2012)

I cannot stand the + / - slap shift autos and hate the paddle shifters even more. Even if you have it in that "yo dawg, this is some mad skillz performance shifting!" mode, the trans will still shift itself like it would if you had the skinny pedal mashed in normal "D".


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 11, 2012)

I think it was a what he considered a comprimise... I got a phone call one day and was asked if I liked the color black or black cherry better... asked for what... he said it didn't matter... I came home to a black cherry car in the driveway pissed off that I didn't say black.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 12, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> I cannot stand the + / - slap shift autos and hate the paddle shifters even more. Even if you have it in that "yo dawg, this is some mad skillz performance shifting!" mode, the trans will still shift itself like it would if you had the skinny pedal mashed in normal "D".


Mine will do that 1-2 (those are automatic at redline so you don't blow up the tranny), but 2-3 and 3-4 shifts can occur when you want, as opposed to redline shifts when the throttle is mashed in D.

Still miss the third pedal.


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 12, 2012)

I occassionally drive my son's 5-speed Cobalt. It reminds me why I'd never buy a manual transmission car for my daily driver.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 12, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> I cannot stand the + / - slap shift autos and hate the paddle shifters even more. Even if you have it in that "yo dawg, this is some mad skillz performance shifting!" mode, the trans will still shift itself like it would if you had the skinny pedal mashed in normal "D".


I've found them to be sluggish, but admittedly it's been a long time since I've driven a car with that type of transmission so maybe they've gotten better.



Capt Worley PE said:


> Still miss the third pedal.


As you should. 



MA_PE said:


> I occasionally drive my son's 5-speed Cobalt. It reminds me why I'd never buy a manual transmission car for my daily driver.


I've heard people say that all the time but I've never had an issue and it's not like I don't drive in traffic all the time. It just doesn't seem that bad. Maybe I just don't know any better at this point, both our cars are manuals.



engineergurl said:


> I think it was a what he considered a comprimise... I got a phone call one day and was asked if I liked the color black or black cherry better... asked for what... he said it didn't matter... I came home to a black cherry car in the driveway pissed off that I didn't say black.


My sister-in-law was surprised with a car by her husband years ago, so my wife and I have had the discussion "never buy me a car without my input".


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 12, 2012)

^I would extend that to "never buy me anything over $xxx without my input."


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 12, 2012)

ask me how many times I have driven said car? that is def not my car... heck, I haven't even seen the thing since December


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 12, 2012)

I think my wife would be pretty pissed if I showed at home with a new car even if it was for me without her knowing what I was buying. Although he did give you some input on the color, so that counts as telling you beforehand right?


----------



## Rockettt (Jul 12, 2012)

Red or Blue honey?

in pulls a red GT40 into my driveway....hahahha.

not really..... i like cars but i have standards!


----------

